# Need to replace T5HO bulbs



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I need to replace my T5HO bulbs for my Aquaticlife fixtures in my 75 gal planted tank.

Just wondering what everyone out there uses and where you buy them from.

I can get them from Big Als but just want to get other opinions.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Try hydroponic stores for what I think is equal quality bulbs for about $10 each


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

pyrrolin said:


> Try hydroponic stores for what I think is equal quality bulbs for about $10 each


Awsome thanks 

I use to live right down from a hydroponic store, but I have since moved.
Has anyone had any luck with bulbs from Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## kapelan (Apr 1, 2008)

destructo said:


> Awsome thanks
> ...had any luck with bulbs from Home Depot or Lowes?


do not do it - waist of money and waist of time.


----------

